# re upholstery



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

is there any difference between regal and A1 upholsterers :roll:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I have never used Regal and have no experience of them. I did however use A1 a few months ago. You can read all about it on the posts if you do a search.

I would certainly not recommend anyone use A1 as in short they took my money and made promises to send on curtians, cushions and stud covers.

Cushion covers have all burst at the stitching and the curtains were sent after weeks of chasing and when they eventually arrived they were not made to the correct measurements and were short.

I have had to have cushions and curtains made elsewhere and I have sent a recorded delivery letter and sevaral messages left on there answer machine for the leather stud covers but nothing. They appear to be ignoring me.

I strongly recommend you give A1 a wide berth

Stewart


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks Stewart , same old story you only get what you pay for .
we`ve been looking at a newer van but cant find any layout like the one we`ve got so thought we might have it re upholstered .
thanks ken


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi we have used Regal both professionally and personally and would thoroughly recommend them.

We have recommended them to loads of customers over the years and the same response always comes back: Excellent and really pleased.

I have no experience of A1 so cannot offer an opinion on them

Eddie


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Regal did a cracking good job for us.

C.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Re Upholstery*

Regal did our van and kept us supplied with Tea and Coffee during the wait.

Steve


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*ai and regal*

thanks for your replies


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Regal did a good job for us as well. Another enquirer,found that you can stay overnight in the secure compound,and one of the staff had run one customer into Ilkeston town,dropping them off for a days sightseeing/shopping.
The only trouble you may find,is being close to the Nottinghamshire border,you may meet strange people,these can be recognised by Notts Forest football club scarves and hats etc,they are to be avoided poor souls, LOL!.
Up the Rams!!.
Gearjammer.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Well you can only speak as you find, We took our Geist to John and the team at A1 trimmers, We took it one day and it was ready next day, They did a full re upholster including modifying the rock hard Isri pilot seats for a very good price. 
We were and still are happy to recommend them.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

As this thread is to do with furnishings, do Regal - or any others do 'curtains only'. I have had my foam checked for integrity + upholstery is still fairly decent. 

As it's an older van, I'd really appreciate any advice about curtain makers 50 mile radius of Sheffield. The curtains are well made but heading towards the sell by date. Also, I have noticed some of the 'poppers' are slightly rusty looking.

Many of the ads state that curtain service is only offered if you have the upholstery done. Thanks folks!


----------

